# اريد كورسCours Power shape



## ايمن هلال (3 يناير 2010)

كورسCours Power shape


----------



## yasser rageb (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احتاج ايها السادة الاعزاء الى قرص باللغة العربيه فى برنامج ال power shape
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shikh0007 (16 يناير 2010)

من رايي تعلم ال rhino افضل ممكن تجد له دروس اما ال powershape ممكن تلاقي فيديو اجنبي علي اليوتيوب


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا غالي افتح صفحة غوغل و اكتب فيها اسم البرنامج مضافا اليها كلمة تعليم او كتاب و اضغط على بحث إذا كان هناك ملفات عربية لتعليم البرنامج ستظهر كلها 
السلام خير ختام


----------



## LoveSolidWorks (17 يناير 2010)

اسف للمقاطعة 
انت عايز تتعلم البرنامج العقيم ده ليه يا ترى؟
لو عايز نصيحتي اتعلم اي برنامج كاد تاني.
لان ببساطة الباور شيب اصلو برنامج قائم على الsurface وفيه مبدأ عام بيقول لو قدرت تعمل الحاجة سوليد اوعى تعقد نفسك وتعملها بالسيرفيس. 
لو عايز تتعلم الباور شيب علشان الباور ميل. احسنلك اتعلم اي برنامج كاد سهل يوكن سوليد زي السوليد ووكس مثلا .
وبعد ما تخلص التصميم بتاعك ممكن تحفظه IGS وتعملو امبورت جوا الباور ميل.
لان زي ما انت عارف برامج الكام CAM مبنيه على اساس انها تعرف الجيومتري مش الفيتشر.
هذا والله اعلم.


----------



## ايمن هلال (19 يناير 2010)

الله ينور عليك
م ايمن هلال


----------

